# 6 month old: disobedient



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

The problem I have come to admit is the fact that I have problems catching her in the house and even outside when she needs to go back on leash. She's super fast and even if I was to catch her I risk accidentally poking her eyes out etc. How do I FIX this issue??
the worst is when see steals something of the kitchen counter, the only way was to throw a blanket over her...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

How in the world do you risk poking her eyes out?

If every-time you catch her, something negative happens then she learns not to be caught.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd have her on a long lead so that you can make her come. I wouldn't have her off leash (especially outside) until she will come. As far as stealing something off the kitchen counter goes, I find a squirt bottle (with water) and a good "AH-AH!" goes a long way. You need to let her know that stealing things off the counter is not an option. If you can't supervise her (ie, if this is happening while you're trying to prepare a meal or things of that nature) I'd crate her until she can be trusted.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You throw a blanket on her to catch her!?

You need to go back and read the prong thread where Carmen suggests buildling a relationship with your dog. 

Also obedience classes would help. I have no idea why you'd be at risk for poking your puppy's eyes out 



> If every-time you catch her, something negative happens then she learns not to be caught.


This. x10. Something's wrong if you're having that many issues with her coming to you when called.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I think the poking the eye out comment is just that she's trying to grab at somewhere near her head and if the dog moves its head it's gonna get a finger in the eye. It's happened to me and Sasha before (not because I was trying to catch her, but because I was reaching down to pet her and she moved her head and got a finger to the eye.)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know. I've never thought I'd poke my dog's eyes out as I'm not reaching for their heads...!? When I need to get ahold of one of my dogs, I usually don't have this issue though, as I taught them coming to me meant GOOD things.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Adele said:


> The problem I have come to admit is the fact that I have problems catching her in the house and even outside when she needs to go back on leash. She's super fast and even if I was to catch her I risk accidentally poking her eyes out etc. How do I FIX this issue??
> the worst is when see steals something of the kitchen counter, the only way was to throw a blanket over her...


First: realize how much fun you are for your puppy to return to. Recalls need to be irresistible for dogs.The only way to achieve it is for you to be the best thing in life for her. Go back to puppy level 101 , take her to a class or, better, hire a private trainer that will come to your house.
A good book: The Power of Positive Dog training by Pat Miller


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I usually don't have this issue though, as I taught them coming to me meant GOOD things.


Yeah....well, she's still in that process and that's why she's coming here for help.

To the OP: building on what msvette2u is saying, I would start working your dog on a strong come. Get her out on a long lead, but start slow. A couple steps even. Call your dog and have a really exciting thing (a toy, a treat, a piece of meat, whatever your dog loves the most) in your hand that she gets when she does well, along with a lot of pets and praise. Slowly work toward more and more steps until you're at the end of the leash. Do go slow. Don't set your pup up for failure: if she's not reliable at a couple steps yet, then don't try a couple feet, that kind of thing. Then once she's good to the end of the leash drop the leash (in an inclosed area) and keep backing up slowly but surely. You get the idea here. Baby steps.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh yeah. 
Don't call the dog unless she's on a leash and you can "reel her in" gently for good things (treats, pets, etc.)


----------



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

If I took training class' I wouldn't be here, I've come for a solution not criticism.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My suggestion.....
You need to 
1. EXERCISE, EXERCISE, EXERCISE.
2. Give treats. Every single time you call her name treat, pet, reward. Do this 99 times to every 1 time that you call her to do something negative.
3. Leash/long line so that you can easily catch her without a "fight." Every time you engage her in a game of runaway you set yourself back days in training.
4. Leash her, then unleash her. Touch collar and treat. She needs to associate you working around her collar with good things, not bad.

Best wishes,


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

One thing that needs to stop, is throwing a blanket over the dog. This can be traumatizing for life of the dog. Go get your self some treats that are yummy for the dog. Begin to leash train real slowly. Keep leash on in the house and call the dog to you. Praise and reward will go a long way in this situation. This doesn't happen in a day, it may take a few days. The counter? Raise your voice and say Ahh Down. When the dog gets down, praise and reward. Take it slow and be patient.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Adele said:


> If I took training class' I wouldn't be here, I've come for a solution not criticism.


But you need training classes. You have a six month old puppy that is going to be much too formidable when it is full grown to be unmanageable. 

Coming when called is a life-skill. It can literally save your dog's life. It is also something that every dog owner should be able to master with or without classes. If at six months of age, your dog is not coming to you with reasonable consistency, then you need help. Not people on the internet who you can feel all offended by and huff and puff over. But someone that you are giving greenbacks to, in order to teach you how to teach your dog basic life skills. 

A funny thing happens when we pay money for advice, we tend to give it value. 

Basic obedience training for GSDs is every bit as important as going to the vet when you dog needs it. Your dog needs it, and so do you. You owe it to your dog to invest in some classes.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Well Said Selzer.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you done any training with her?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> Coming when called is a life-skill. It can literally save your dog's life. It is also something that every dog owner should be able to master with or without classes. .


I had one trainer that thought the same way and taught us several exercises to keep the dog focused on us, close by, and to come when called. These were very important exercises and the trainer did not move on until all the dogs got it, we spent weeks in class learning this and carrying it over to our homes. She also made it clear that it had to be ongoing and training for this life-skill was to go on forever. She was a really good trainer


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My Ivan was very head shy when we got him. He had obviously had some previous trauma with a collar of some sort. We put a harness on him, long leash and I carried treats in my pocket at all time. When I called him and he came he got a treat. When he didn't come I would gently tug on the leash and then show him the treat which he would come for and gobble right up... Soon we changed the treats to loves.... Now when I call him he comes right over to me and often will flop in my lap for belly scratches. He just had to learn that coming means good things will happen. He doesn't have perfect recall especially when distracted so I make sure that if we are not inside my safe fenced in yard he is always on that leash.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Classes are way more than learning to come or walk on a line. Classes allow a good trainer to see boy you and your dog and figure out what will work best for the pair of you. Classes will help you understand what progress you should be seeing for a dog your age. They will tell you things like not doing a thing more than three times in a row, mix it up, stop on a positive note, stop when your pup wants more. 

Training does not have to be stiff and harsh and work. Good training is fun for both the owner and the dog. And, good training produces results. 

Training classes are a good opportunity to work your dog around people and dogs too. You gain support from people who are dealing with the same or worse issues. You can be challenged/motivated to do the stuff at home because you will see the others at class. 

If you have called your dog to you to reprimand your dog, it might be best to start over with a different word, like "HERE." If you must reprimand your puppy for something that you did not see happen, for as much good as it will do (it may make you feel better), go and get the dog, do not call him to you to reprimand him because you have just effectively punished him for coming. It is something that MOST new owners have done with puppies. And it is not the end of the world, but it is something that might make changing the word and restarting all the training pertaining to recall. 

Actually, it is best not to give a command you cannot immediately enforce. So telling the dog to come and then watching the dog run all over the place is not good. Chasing the dog can actually be fun fun fun for a puppy. Yay. Repeating commands teaches a dog to ignore you. It is probably best to change your GET-YOUR-BUTT-HERE-NOW command may be the best thing you can do. And ONLY use it for now, when the dog is on lead. You want that dog to be 100% butt down in front of you looking for a treat or praise before you try the command off lead. 

Chasing dogs is usually not a good idea. For one thing, they can run up to 40mph. I cannot. I really don't like to emphasize those minor things I cannot do as well as my dog. So if you find yourself holding a leash and collar and the dog is running around naked, instead of chasing, run the other way. Make the dog chase you. Then catch him, all happy and fun. Replace the flat collar with a martingale so that never happens again. Don't call him and give him the opportunity to not come.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

Adele said:


> The problem I have come to admit is the fact that I have problems catching her in the house and even outside when she needs to go back on leash. She's super fast and even if I was to catch her I risk accidentally poking her eyes out etc. How do I FIX this issue??
> the worst is when see steals something of the kitchen counter, the only way was to throw a blanket over her...


I know the feeling of catch me if you can game. I kept Kaylee on a lead in the house and I ended up getting a short chain lead because Kaylee would chew in protest and apple bitter did not work to stop lead biting. This way I could grab the lead or step on the lead if I had to get her rather than grab her collar. We also have gates to keep the dog in specific areas of the house when she was young. This way she was under close supervision and there was no where to run because all I had to do was grab the lead. 

I would start working on keeping the dog on a lead and close by you in the house and start working on a team work relationship. Never ever chase your puppy they think it is a fun game and will do it more every time you go to chase them. So keeping them on a lead in the house controlling the area and environment will help. 

One thing I did if Kaylee got into the chase is on I ignored her and dropped down on my knees to the floor and she came up to me. When she did I gave her praise to let her know she did good. I would only do this when needed and made sure to not over do it. 

I would figure out a high value item such as a toy, food, what ever to hold so the dog comes to you knowing you have something good. 

For the kitchen counter I would keep the dog on a lead and possibly keep them out of the area. I would not leave anything out that the dog would have an interest in. Counter surfing can be controlled by keeping them out of the area if you are cooking and putting up tasty food items. Kaylee was put in the hallway while I cooked or the living room with the gate up. If she was being a pest then I would place her in the crate. 

Last suggestion that you may want to look into are e collars. there is a certain way how to use them and train with them. You can find more information about it here,

How To...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

KayleeGSD said:


> Last suggestion that you may want to look into are e collars. there is a certain way how to use them and train with them. You can find more information about it here,
> 
> How To...


Based on the OP's reaction to training classes...I'm guessing that this dog is 6 months and really hasn't had any training and you are suggesting an e collar? I think that is WAY down the road in this situation. There is lots of other stuff that needs to be done before that happens. I also think that while some people use the e collar and it works if done right, its not a tool that lots of people should use or be advised to use.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would not recommend ecollars for such an easy fix and yes I'm sure folks will get all up and arms and say I don't understand them, etc.

But this is a very simple fix - and as long as the OP enrolls in training classes and learns how to communicate with his or her puppy things can hardly go wrong. 

The main issue at this point is lack of clear communication. When someone says their puppy is disobedient, it's often the case that communication hasn't be done correctly and the dog simply doesn't know what is being expected of it.


----------



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

I appreciate your detailed reply Selzer;
I do spend few hours training her personally everyday she's very smart and can do many things. The blanket thing I did only once cause I lost my cool, plus I had to leave the house immediately. I've been doing great with her its just that every month brings something new, and certain things I just haven't stopped and analized, I do plan on taking the classes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's good. Well, she is a puppy. Some people like to avoid this part of the development process, others just love it. But it can be trying. 

All puppies are kind of a pain. I mean all breeds. But, GSDs and many of the herding/working breeds are worse because of their intelligence. Intelligence and obedience are almost diametrically opposed at some points. A dumb dog will learn what you want and do just that, every time. A smart dog will sometimes tweak it, put their own flare on it, try something different. 

I think this is why I prefer mostly positive training techniques. I want a dog, when it is mature, to do what I want it to do. But I don't want to hamper the spirit and sense of humor the dog has. I want a totally trusting relationship both ways. And you can get there with good discipline, you can get there with prongs and e-collars. That is not what I am saying really. I want to enjoy the training. I don't care if perfection isn't reached by 6 months. My dog does not need to get their CD within days of being eligible to be shown. They are puppies for what? 18 months? I want to enjoy that time with the dog. 

My dogs and I enjoy training classes. We keep it light and fun, and though I wouldn't care if the whole class was miles ahead of me, somehow that is generally not the case at all.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

Adele said:


> I appreciate your detailed reply Selzer;
> I do spend few hours training her personally everyday she's very smart and can do many things. The blanket thing I did only once cause I lost my cool, plus I had to leave the house immediately. I've been doing great with her its just that every month brings something new, and certain things I just haven't stopped and analized, I do plan on taking the classes.


I did majority of the prep work with Kaylee using many methods positive reinforcement, and keeping her on a lead using appropriate corrections as needed. Training classes are great if that is what you want to do and I think it would be a good experience for you two. 

I myself took Kaylee to a class. Some people many not find a trainer they like, or taking classes they may not want to do. Sometimes money is an issue as well. All of the things mentioned on building a relationship can be achieved many ways. I agree defiantly take a class and work with your dog. Adele I think it is great that you are going to take this route. This might be what you two need to solve the problems you are having and give us an update on how you two are doing in the future. 

@ selzer

I like to give suggestions and my experience with e collars has amazing. For us and Kaylee it has been wonderful. My dog actually has no issue with her collar and it was introduced to her in a positive way. Kaylee is in control of her page "vibration feature" and she knows how to shut it off. My dog's spirit is not broken from her training. What the training has achieved is bringing everything we have done together which is the foundation work. Now we are at the advanced level creating reliability in a positive way using remote training. The e collar is not a discipline tool it is a training tool that teaches the dog to be responsible for their behavior. Lou Castle's e collar methods have worked wonders for us. 

It just depends on what the individual wants to do and what he or she feels comfortable with. So I suggest to anyone who may have an issue to look into all possible tools and research it and they may or may not consider using. The good thing is they have real useful information that is available to them. Sharing information is what it is about and there are many options and tools out there to use. 

Classes are great and there is nothing wrong with taking them. Positive reinforcement is a wonderful tool and is great for teaching puppies. As a pup reaches 6 months you may find that the positive approach is not enough and you need to find other methods or tools to train your dog with. I believe it takes a combination of methods and sharing good knowledge for people who need some help and I am glad that Adele found some help here with your suggestions. I think it is great when some one gets help and has found a option that they can use to better their relationship/training with their dog. :hug:


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

You have a lot of good suggestions here. 
I think the one thing I've done with my dogs is from the time they come in as a puppy. I carry small treats in my pockets and at odd times when they just walk to me I treat and praise, they soon learn "Mom is good". 
I have washed so many pairs of jeans and ended up with gooey dog treats in the pockets, where I forgot to take them out LOL 
I think what I would do with your pup is let her drag a leash at all times supervised of course, so she doesn't get tangled up in something, that ends the chase game. 
and treat/ praise when ever she comes to you or towards you.


----------

